# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ditari  im  pa  flete

## ash

Ditari  im  nuk ka  flete,
fletet  nuk  kane rreshta,
rreshtat  nuk kane  fjale,
fjalet  nuk kane  germa,
as  emri  im... 
Ne  pemen  pa  gjethe
vjeshta  eshte  e tepert...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

Vagabond  i  kesaj  nate  dimri
perseri  ne  rruge...
Do  me  njohin  valle  semaforet ?
Drit'  e  dhomes  tende  fikur...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

Perseri  ne  udhe  te  madhe,  perseri,
me  ato  qe  kisha   e  ato  qe  s'thashe...
te  thenat  e  thinjura  e  te  vertetat  e  mija
nje  muzgu  shkujdesur  ne  kujdes  ia  lashe...

Perseri  ne udhe  te  madhe,  perseri,
hapave  kjo  balte  a  do  iu  kujtohet?
Do  me  dridhen  gjunjet   e s'do  me  ndih'  njeri 
e  ne  u  rrezofsha...le  te rrezohem...

Perseri  ne  udhe  te  madhe  ,perseri,
ne  zemer  me  nje  gur  me  shume,
me  fal  ti  udhe  e  perbaltur... dikur  livadh... 
qe  tashme  kalldrem  te  bera  une...

----------


## Brari

bukur  ash ..


kjo e treta ishte me e bukura.. 

Perseri ne udhe te madhe ,perseri,
ne zemer me nje gur me shume,
me fal ti udhe e perbaltur... dikur livadh... 
qe tashme kalldrem te bera une...


por..

ti po mbart "gure".. e po i con diku larg.. 
pra ne se ish livadh  ku i gjete guret.. ne se ish kalldrem.. vertet ti e bere livadh nga se ne cdo udhe qe nis merr nga nje gur.. 
 e po simbolike jan do thuac ti guri livadhi dhe kalldremi.. po ashtu eshte por duan ca llogjike.. se dhe me e bukur benet poezia..

Por megjithate ti dukesh qe ke talent e mediton bukur.. e te shpresojme se do i bec me te gjata.. se shkurtesia nga njehere eshte  e shkurter pra e pa mbaruar..pra dicka e pa thene..

dhe kur  mbetet dicka e pathene  ..ose ske c'thua ose  sja ke gjetur.. udhen mendimeve..pra te kan ngecur..

i bie qe lexuesi te hedh fall per cka ke ti ne shpirt a mendje..

falli do kafe..

Kush e paguan kafene?

kjo vLen per gjithe ata  "shkurtabiqet"  ne Poezi..

suksese..

----------


## ash

Po  ky  qytet  a  ka  veshe...
sy  a  ka  kjo  rruge  pafund...?
Shpirtin  shkelur  kalimtaret
edhe  zemer  asgjekund...

Po  njerez  ka  dhe  ku  jane ?
Valle  ato  hije  jane  ata ?
Cudi...nate  eshte  pa  hene...
edhe  dita  diell  s'ka...

Po  zhurma  s'paska  ky  qytet ?
Askush  s'kendon  apo  vajton ?
I  porsalinduri  ketu  nuk  th'rret...
dhe  pragvdekja  ketu  s'renkon...

Po  zogjte,  qente, macet  shtateshpirteshe
valle  banuan  ndonjehere  ketu
apo  qiejt, kockat,  minjte
i  perpiu  nata  blu...?

Po  ti  ku  je  ne  s'jane  keta...
ti  a  banoje  ketu  dikur...
apo  je  tretur  pa  rikthim
atje  ku  lulet  behen  gur...?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [xeni]

shume bukur, ash...

----------


## Ard

Kthjellet dhe bukur!
Vargu te buron lirshem,urime ash.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

Muret...ah...muret...
ngrihen...rrezohen..
ribehen  e  shkaterrohen...
germadhash ndertohen....
................................
Muret...ah  muret e  mija
me dritaren  gjithnje
ne vendin e gabuar...
..............................
Ndoshta  me  mire....
pa  dritare  fare....
.......................
A  murosen  edhe  dritaret ? 
Po  drita?...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

Keto  Krishtlindje  ti mund  te  ishe 
ne  krahun  tim...
keto  Krishtlindje  ti  mund  te  ishe
dhurate per  mua...
keto  Krishtlindje  ti mund   t"i  beje
me  te  bukurin  kujtim...
keto  Krishtlindje  mund  te  me  thoje
"te  dua"...

Keto  Krishtlindje  mund  te isha  edhe  Jezu
Santa  Klauseve  te  shkuar  kryqezuar...
sonte  kete  nate  i  rilindur...
nje  dhurate  mes  debores  se  parkut... harruar.

( Me  mire  te  mos  jem  Jezu
keto  nete  Krishtlindjesh... kete  nate...
me  mire  te  jem  naivi  femije  se  sa
Jezui  qe   sonte  nuk  merr  dhurate...)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## whisper

Vetem  Jezui  nuk merr  dhurata  per  Krishtlindjet !!!  C'paradoks  i  mrekullueshem!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

Epshesh   tunduar
tundimesh  perveluar
mes  shaleve  te   ngrohta
shpirti  i  saj  i  bukur
ne  fund  te  nje profilaktiku
humbur...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ||xXx||

> Po  ky  qytet  a  ka  veshe...
> sy  a  ka  kjo  rruge  pafund...?
> Shpirtin  shkelur  kalimtaret
> edhe  zemer  asgjekund...
> 
> Po  njerez  ka  dhe  ku  jane ?
> Valle  ato  hije  jane  ata ?
> Cudi...nate  eshte  pa  hene...
> edhe  dita  diell  s'ka...
> ...


ash ne pergjithsi te gjitha me pelqyen as vet se di pse po kte dallova me pelqeu pak me shume se te tjerat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

"Hajde..rradha..rradha"
dhe  rradha nuk  vjen  kurre...
shtyhesh
duron
shkelesh
perbaltesh
"Hajde... rradha...  rradha"
dhe  rradha  nuk vjen kurre...
shtypesh
lodhesh
rrezohesh
luhatesh
"Hajde... rradha... rradha"
dhe  rradha  nuk  vjen kurre...
ngrihesh
ringrihesh
mbeshtetesh
shpreson
"Hajde..rradha....rradha"
ne  rradhe  te  gjen  dhe  vdekja
"Hajde...te  erdhi  rradha!" 
dhe  rradha  ketu  mbaron...

----------


## ash

Po..cigarja ne  buze  me mbeti...
dhe nje  fjolle  tymi  qe   nuk te  arriti  kurre...
Kaloi mbi ty
u  be  re
e  ti  s'e  pe...
Digjet...
shuhet...
fiket...
ngadale...qete...
heshtja  tavell e  saj.
...................................
Cigare...sa  shume...
tymosen  aq  ndryshem  dhe...
fiken  njesoj.
Si une.

----------


## Poeti

Ash,

Edhe pse per vehten time preferoj vargun e rimuar (sikur edhe mund ta vesh re ne postimet e mia), poezit e tua edhe pse te thurrura ne varg te lire me ben pershtypje, sepse sipas meje bartin sejcila ne vehte nga nje porosi (nuk dallova ndonje, sepse nuk dua te u hyje ne hak te tjerave), pune parimi ky...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

Rrugetimi  mbaroi. Nje  tjeter rrugetim  ka filluar  tashme. Drejt  vetes  sime. Si  ai  qe  rikthehet  ne  dhomen  e  tij pas  nje  viti  mungese  dhe perballet  me crregullimin total  te  gjerave  te tij. Ul  dorezen  e   portes  dhe  degjoj me mall  zhurmen  e  saj  te  njohur. Gjithshka  ka  mbetur sic  e  lashe. Tashme duhen shpluhurosur  dhe  duhen hapur  pak  dritaret  sa  te  hyje rrezja  e  diellit  ne  to. E  paskam  harruar  aromen  e  kesaj  dhome. Paskam  harruar  edhe  komfortin qe e  mbush. Ja..pianoja  e  vjeter, pikturat  neper  mure, rrobat  e  paveshura  prej  shume kohesh,nje pale kepuce  te  vjetra  ne  qosh  dhe  si  gjithmone  ne  kendin  perkarshi  krevati  im...i  crregullt  sic  e lashe  ate mengjez...
Duhet  te  bej  shume  gjera  tashme. Por  fillimisht kam nevoje per  gjume.Duhet  te  fle  dhe  te  harroj  shume gjera  qe  nuk  munda  t'i  mbart  brenda  mureve te vjeter  te  kesaj  dhome. Nje  gjume  te  qete  dhe  pa  enderra. Deri  ne  enderren  e  rradhes.  Se  edhe  enderrat  jane  si   njerezit. Mbajne  rradhe.
Cudi! Perse  valle  enderrat  qe  shoh  brenda  mureve te kesaj  dhome  ua  tregoj atyre  qe  presin  jashte  saj? Apo  ndoshta  kjo  eshte  aresyeja   qe  here pas  here  me ben ta  braktis  kete  dhome ? A quhet  enderr  enderra  qe  nuk  tregohet ?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

Te  pashe  ne  enderr. Sikur  po  ecnim  me shpejtesi me  makine  mbi  nje  rruge  qe  mbaronte  me  nje  tunel.(Ne  kemi  kaluar  dikur  ne  ate  rruge...E  mban mend ?) Para  se  te  hynim  ne  tunel  ti m'u  lute  te  zbrisnim  nga  makina  dhe  te  ecnim  ne  kembe...Ashtu  beme. Ecnim  dhe balta  sa  vinte  e  behej  me  e  thelle  nen  kembet  tona. Nje  balte  e  zeze, me  e  zeza  qe  kam  pare  deri  tani.Ne  nje moment  kerkove  te  te mbaja  ne krahe. U  perpoqa , por  rrezikuam  te  rrezoheshim  te  dy  mbi  llucen  e  zeze. Te  leshova  perseri  dhe  ashtu  perdore  vazhduam  te  ecnim  permes  baltes...Ne  nje  cast  nuk e  ndjeva  me  doren  tende  shternguar  pas  times...Thirra  me sa  force  kisha  emrin  tend,  por m'u  pergjigj vec  kumbimi  i  zerit  tim   ne  hyrjen  e tunelit Kishe  ikur...Ku...?

 (Cudi, mendoja  qe  mund  te  flija  pa  enderra. Gjithsesi...)


Ne  c'enderra  valle  dergjesh  tashme
dhe  floket  e  bukura  cila  dore  t'i  kreh,
prekjen  qe  neteve  te  turbullonte  aq shume
ta  japin  valle  dritehijet  sic  ta  jepja  une...?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ash

Per  ATE

Nuk  me  tradhetoi  ajo  qe  desha,
por  femra  qe  ajo  fshihte  nen  bark,
kur  gjakftohte  nje  dite  me  tha:
"Te  dua,  por  ti  je  shume  larg!"

Nuk  me  tradhetoi  ajo  qe  desha
dhe  qe  netet  ia  fala  ne  varg,
por  ajo  tjetra...e  fjetura
qe ne  zgjim  iu  duka  aq  larg.

Nuk  me  tradhetoi  ajo  qe  desha
nga  pasioni  im  dikur  turbulluar,
por  ajo  tjetra...gjithmone  e  pastreha
epsheve  te  rastit  strehuar...harruar.

dhe  PER  TY

Ty  qe  te  desha  nuk  ta  prish me  qetesine
dhe  faj  kurre  nuk  do  te  te  ve
se  vetem  dashuria  e  ka magjine
qe  brigjet  e larget  ti  bashkoje  ne  NJE.

Ty  qe  te  desha  nuk  ta  prish  me  qetesine
te gjitha  te  pathenat  tani  u  thane
se  vetem  dashuria  e  kishte  magjine
qe  fjalen  LARG  ta  lexonte  PRANE.

Ty  qe  te  desha  nuk  ta  prish  me  qetesine
dhe  faj  ty  kurre  nuk  do  te  te  ve
se  vetem  dashuria  e  ka  magjine
qe  femren  dhe  gruan  t'i  shkrije  ne  NJE.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

"asaj" qe e deshe  tre here i je drejtuar kurse asaj tjetres  qe mat qillometrat.. nuk i the asgje..
apo degjon dhe ajo tjetra me kte rast..lol.
ehh ..nje pal vesh kane ne fakt te "dyja" .. po sic duket Zemra paska shum  sendyqe qe mezi i njohim..


e bukur kjo poezi..

..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Blue_sky

> Per  ATE
> 
> Nuk  me  tradhetoi  ajo  qe  desha,
> por  femra  qe  ajo  fshihte  nen  bark,
> kur  gjakftohte  nje  dite  me  tha:
> "Te  dua,  por  ti  je  shume  larg!"
> 
> Nuk  me  tradhetoi  ajo  qe  desha
> dhe  qe  netet  ia  fala  ne  varg,
> ...


Nganjehere lenia e njeriut qe do eshte forma me ekstreme e shprehurit te dashurise dhe jo e mungeses te saje.Te lesh ate qe do ngaqe s'mund te durosh idene e te paturit larg,idene qe nje tjeter mund ti hedh syte "prones tende" ndersa ti s'je aty per ta terhequr nga gusha dhe thene"hey,jam ketu une",idea qe dhe ai po vuan largesine...vetem nje shpirt i madh mund te dashuroje ne kete forme.Shkruaji dashurise te madhe qe ajo mbarti per ty dhe jo lenies!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

